# Mounting diecast NASCAR bodies to HO chassis



## racer05 (Mar 26, 2010)

What is the best method for mounting metal diecast bodies to Tyco X2 chassis? Can they be mounted to T-Jet or other chassis? Are they too heavy or too top heavy?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

racer05 said:


> What is the best method for mounting metal diecast bodies to Tyco X2 chassis? Can they be mounted to T-Jet or other chassis? Are they too heavy or too top heavy?


hey,
the tyco 440x2 chassis depending on the mfg of the diecast....
work the best... aslong as they "Fit", wheelbase/width....
U will have to gut the interrior out, and cut/glue any pieces from the diecast chassis on that show in front/back.....

U will probably have 2 trim the mounting "Tabs" on the 440x2 chassis some, get as tight a fit as possible.....

LEAVE BOTTOM wings/flanges ON so body rests on them....

then, I, used a couple DROPS of contact cement on both sides of body
(easy removal 4 maintainence of chassis, but most can b done through bottom of chassis as is) 

make sure shoes are freely moving & not hitting body....

T-jets won't have enough power 4 speed, 
OR Mags 2 help keep car on track ( & u will need ALL the help U can get..) 

cornering is much trickier w/ diecast bods...
NOT recomended 4 Serrious racing either....
but is FUNN 2 do & U have a "Custom" 1 of a kind car :thumbsup:

also be aware, the extra weight, makes thes into "Rockets" around corners... wear an athletic-cup & MAYBE a face-shield as well :freak:

good luck:thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
Another possible option is buying the Christmas Nascar ornaments from wal mart and mounting them they are a lot easier and look as ggod. Just don't try to sell them on ebay or the Nascar Gestapo will haunt you. ( ask the guy who tried selling a Home Depot car a few yrs back). Kandy Kahne is another one who has hired guns lurking for possible Copyrite infringements ( local story first hand).
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

a group ran HP7 chassis with Racing Champion metal bodies.

Try them all, mix match, 

Velcro is just 1 way to attach. Some great photos in this forum.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

clydeomite said:


> Howdy:
> Another possible option is buying the Christmas Nascar ornaments from wal mart and mounting them they are a lot easier and look as ggod. Just don't try to sell them on ebay or the Nascar Gestapo will haunt you. ( ask the guy who tried selling a Home Depot car a few yrs back). Kandy Kahne is another one who has hired guns lurking for possible Copyrite infringements ( local story first hand).
> Clyde-0-Mite


waitaminnit... for reals? someone built a custom slot car using the body from a NASCAR Christmas ornament, then tried to sell it on Fleabay, and got hassled by NASCAR for it? I mean, if you made a business out of cranking them out, then maybe I could see getting into trouble... but a hobbyist selling a one-off? sheesh...

--rick


----------

